# Advice on Allianz pupil insurance



## mam (24 Jan 2009)

Our primary school has their insurance with Allianz. They have asked us if we want to take out a pupil insurance which would insure individual pupils and depending on the option we take out this could be bought for 7-9euro per pupil to cover accidents in school or to include out of school. Does anybody have any advice on what we should do. It appears to me to be very cheap. Has anyone any experience with this product?


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Jan 2009)

In both primary and secondary schools this policy seems popular.  When we had a claim in the past they were very efficient/helpful.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (24 Jan 2009)

As a Primary School Principal I send this out every year.

You have two choices:
School cover only
24 hour cover

Children are covered in school by the school's own insurance but negligence has to be proven before it pays out. For example, if your child falls in the yard and medical fees are incurred you'll have to pay them. If the school is found liable then they'd have to pay but that could take time/effort to prove. 

If you take out the extra cover that's offered the policy will pay out immediately for medical expenses etc. as listed on the form you receive. You don't have to go through the process of proving that the school was negligent.

24 hour cover does as it says ... it covers school hours and when the child is at home etc. So if your child, for example falls at home and incurs doctor bills etc ... you send them off to the insurance company ... they reimburse you.

It a great idea and well worth having it for the reasonable cost involved.

Normally the policy runs from the start of the school year until the end of August. Why is it being offered to you now half way through the school year?


----------



## Willowchase (24 Jan 2009)

I note the Brennan's scheme can provide cover for teachers but, as far as I am aware, the Alliance School Protection Policy already provides this cover automatically!


----------



## Willowchase (24 Jan 2009)

mam said:


> this could be bought for 7-9euro per pupil to cover accidents in school or to include out of school.



I don't  think the premiums are as high as you quote and there is a discount for doing it on-line.

I have been informed that the existence of this cover can reduce the number of liability claims taken against the school, hence their willingness to quote these rates.


----------



## mam (25 Jan 2009)

Really helpful thanks. It was offered at beginning of school year, just getting round to tackling it now!


----------



## mam (25 Jan 2009)

thanks for reply, only getting round to looking into it now, was offered at beginning of school year.


----------



## michaelm (27 Jan 2009)

mam said:


> Does anybody have any advice on what we should do.


IMHO it's a nonsense.  I wouldn't dream of paying insurance for my kids going to school.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (27 Jan 2009)

This insurance is optional .... schools only facilitates its operation ... there is no obligation to take it out.

People think it's nonsense until they end up with a bill for medical expenses.


----------



## Willowchase (27 Jan 2009)

michaelm said:


> I wouldn't dream of paying insurance for my kids going to school.



The majority of accidents to children, necessitating medical treatment, are in fact genuine accidents  rather than caused by negligence on the part of the school authorities i.e. there is no recourse to compensation by suing the school. This is why this cover is fantastic value, particularly when you can have 24 hour cover 365 days a year for a mere pittance.

You should in fact demand that the school provides the facility.

Compensation for injury to schoolchildren for which the school is responsible is of course covered within the terms of their standard insurance.


----------



## michaelm (28 Jan 2009)

Willowchase said:


> You should in fact demand that the school provides the facility.


Our school offers it but we don't get it.  If a child has an accident we'll go to the doctor or hospital.  If the school was at fault we might look for them to cover our expenses.  It seems one can't move in Ireland without insurance; many people even insure their insurance i.e. pay extra to protect their 'no claims' in case they have a claim - where does it end.


----------



## Willowchase (28 Jan 2009)

michaelm said:


> Our school offers it but we don't get it.



Say, for example, a young child trips and breaks a tooth, not an uncommon occurrence. Normally the child will require immediate dental treatment and probably again later when the child is in the mid-teens.  This can cost thousands of Euro by the time treatment is finished.  How many parents can easily afford this kind of expense? Eight Euro a year or so isn't a bad investment.



michaelm said:


> It seems one can't move in Ireland without insurance; many people even insure their insurance i.e. pay extra to protect their 'no claims' in case they have a claim - where does it end.



Your right of course but in the world we're living in we don't always have much option!


----------

